# what processing pwr does the DCX2496 have?



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I would like to use the dcx for crossovers and filters for consumer/home use.

I have a 7.2 sys. and don't know how far I can go with 1 unit.

My subs I will use the deq and for the others (7 speakers) the dcx.

Will I need more than 1 dcx?

Is the mx882 recomended? For the low volume noise that I may get?

I want this for my surround sys and would like to use REW, knowing that
the money spent doing this may be a waste. I am ok with that. It is not
a waste to learn your program, working with graphs is a kick for me.

So in the consumer world with my Marantz and onkyo I already know can
be connected to these units. How many on my speakers can I eq with
one dcx? (I have 2 mains, center, 2 mids and 2 rear)
dave


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I am not asking for specs. just somthing like -- ya it only can eq 2 speakers at a time because
it's not meant for what your trying to do.

Marantz sr7005/deq/dcx split from AES to dcx/tx-nr709

Yes strange.

Can I split off on the AES from the deq? That would go into the "c" of dcx?


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

When I say pwr I mean memory.

dave


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I would like to add another penny to the wishing well.

For the extra money how about the dbx driverack 260?

Does it have more processing along with quality?

dave


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally your spending a lot of money for virtually no audible difference in quality. Plus your just adding more noise into the signal chain. Using the receivers built in Audessey will achieve the same thing with much less fussing. If you trully want to play with manual settings just dont use the auto room setup and do it manually from the 709.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The driverack is an incredible piece of gear if you need three or four pairs of speakers to provide stereo sound for a large concert venue. Very poor choice for integrating into a 7.1 home theater. That's what Audyssey is designed for, and you already have a double dose of Vitamin "A" to cure your problems. If Audyssey doesn't fix your issues, play with room layout and speaker placement, or invest in sound treatments.


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

You guys are right! I know that.

If the dbx by itself would be able to take care of 5 speakers I would spend the 
money just for the hobby. (I don't currently have one being new to Colorado)
The amount of time tinkering with it would make me a happy camper.


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

My question still is how many speakers can these units eq?

I have read that the dcx has had firmware added over the years
but can't find new threads on it.

Also it would be hard to recommend somthing with so many 
negative review cause of it failling after a year.

dave


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

OK no more about the dcx or dbx if I want to spend more on my sys. I will go with
room treatments.

Thanks for your time helping me.
dave the decorator.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Go with the Audessey.

As the DCX is 3-in, 6-out, you would need two for the eight channels of 7.2

I've used banks of them as limiters and delays for surround (artistic installations usually), but you'd be better with the gear designed for the job...


>


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

There's the MiniDSP 10x10 that will do the job for you. 8 in, 8 out.


----------

